# test 20 days after transfer? *



## babybunny (Oct 6, 2007)

hi everyone

new to this, first try with ivf at bourn, transfer was friday 28th sep, & test date is tuesday 16th october, this seems rather a long wait as others seem to test 2 weeks after transfer. going mad already, without having to wait longer, or is it just me, (not reading right) & bourn does it different, i have had cramps, sore boobs, then not, dizzy, really hot lately at night, and thanks to all on here (THANK YOU XX) you have put my mind at rest about alot of things, this is torture,   does it seem a long wait to anyone else

xx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Babybunny,

Can't really to answer your question I'm afraid, but wanted to welcome you anyway. I've only experienced a 2ww before testing, but I'm sure the professionals know what they're doing, so I'd stick to what you've been told by your clinic.

Have blown you some bubbles to get you started! Good luck with everything,
H x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hell babybunny, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Congratulations on becoming PUPO (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise) and loads of  for your little embies.

I am not entirely sure how Bourn Hall operate but, yes, that does seem an awful long time to wait to test, although I suppose you can be sure of a definite result by then. Most clinics say no earlier than 14 dpt (days past transfer). I also moderate on cycle buddies and a couple of the ladies there had ET on the 27th and they are testing on the 7th and 8th October, but one lady who had ET on the same day as you is testing on the 15th, although most people testing around that date had ET on and around the 2nd or 3rd October so I guess it varies widely. 
As for your symptoms, I can assure you that all and any and none are perfectly normal for a 2ww. I have had 6 cycles, 5 2wws and on two of them I got BFPs but I could not tell you from the symptoms beforehand what the result would be. Everything you are describing sounds just like the things I had too so please try not to read too much into it...hmm, that's fairly impossible I know so I will leave you a link to the 2ww boards, where you can join in "symptom watching" with all the other PUPO ladies. 

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

And here's a few more links you might find helpful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Loads of luck.

C~x


----------



## babybunny (Oct 6, 2007)

hi everyone

thank you will do as i am told,  will find that rather hard though

xx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Baby bunny

It does seem a long time - why don't you call the clinic on Monday and just check with them. You could post on the Cambridgeshire board and see if anyone else at Bourn Hall can tell you what their normal policy about testing is.

Good luck   

Kitykat
XX


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for test day.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## babybunny (Oct 6, 2007)

hi

thank you kitykat & emma, will try anf find the camb board

xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck Babybunny!! I hope its a   For you!!!

20dpt does seem long, I think there is a thread for ladies who have been have tx at Bourne have a look on the ICSI board!!

Good luck     

Love Natalie xxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi
Bourn hall standard testing day is day 15 after EC, with egg collection being day 0.
This should may your test day the 11th Oct if you had a day 2 transfer.
Phone them and check - everyone makes mistakes occasionally and maybe someone had an off moment when they were writing out your forms....
Hun xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello

all clinics are differant my first test date was 14 days after a 2 day transfer and this time with the same clinic it was 17 days after transfer but i think 14 days there should be some kind of line i can never wait that long just dont test 2 early i still waited 2 weeks on my last cycle.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## babybunny (Oct 6, 2007)

hi
thanks girls
but i dont think it matters now....starting spotting monday, all day yesterday, and now its more than spotting,so think its all over as af is due today anyway, and i think its here to stay, good luck to anyone else who might read this
thanks
xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so sorry babybunny!!    My heart goes out to you.  

Take care, and good luck for the future.
Love Natalie xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *babybunny* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

babybunny 

It might seem all over hun, but I think you should do a test anyway, just to be certain. Your clinic would proabbly advise this anyway and, even if it just gives you closure, it is worth doing. 

Take care. Hope to see you bouncing back soon.

C~x


----------



## babybunny (Oct 6, 2007)

hi 
thanks girls, spotting has been coming and going sometimes more than spotting, hopsital still want me to test, maybe on monday they said, but i am doing it tomorrow, still past the 2 weeks, do need the closure
thanks caz

babaybunny
xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

aw hunni so sorry it didnt work out sending you a big ((((hug)))) and luck for your next cycle xx


----------

